# Lubricating those squeaky wheels???



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

What can I use to lubricate those excessively squeaky wheels? I hear it all the time, even when I'm nowhere near a mouse setup. Its just something that plays in the back of my head to fill the audio void left there when I leave the house. The pesky mice are almost sure to lick at and taste whatever I use so I want to make sure its mouse safe. I've got 5 wheels in my room right now and have to disable them by pulling out one of the prongs so I can sleep at night.


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

veggie oil is safe, vaseline (small amount) should prolly last longer and should be safe too i'd think


----------



## Salad Dodger (Jan 4, 2013)

for plastic wheels use silicone spray  
just spray a small amount of silicone spray into the spindle housing & it will stop all squeeks .
you can buy food grade silicone spray for food processing applications which will be 100% safe

it's also brilliant stuff for any drawer rails , curtain rails etc that have either both plastic , or 1 plastic side .
just don't use it on metal - metal surfaces


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I use sunflower oil, I put it in a dropper bottle then drop it into the mechanism.


----------



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks everybody. This was very helpful.


----------



## scrapheapchallenge (Sep 17, 2012)

for wheels that come off the hub I use a little lard (because it is safe should the mouse ingest any by accident), I get some on a bit of kitchen roll and smear it on the hub then put the wheel back on again.

For wheels where it is not possible (or easy) to remove the wheel from a hub I use sunflower or olive oil and a clean brush to apply it to the hub, move the wheel back and forth as you oil to work the oil into the mechanism, then wipe off the excess with some kitchen towel.

Nice silent wheels for at least a couple of weeks


----------

